# Coming soon... (Spitfire Audio)



## Spitfire Team (Sep 10, 2021)

_Maybe you haven’t seen it, but believe us — you’ve heard it._​


----------



## boinzy (Sep 10, 2021)

Oooh. A new Spitfire riddle.


----------



## AndrewS (Sep 10, 2021)

A deep-sampled stairwell with a litany of stairwell related articulations - you've heard it here first.


----------



## Double Helix (Sep 10, 2021)

Something I haven't seen but that Spitfire Audio believes I have heard?
Has Spitfire sampled my tinnitus?


----------



## LamaRose (Sep 10, 2021)

Dark, shady, underground grunge... must be a collaborative effort with Peter Stanchion.


----------



## rottoy (Sep 10, 2021)

Stairwell to Heaven.


----------



## Loïc D (Sep 10, 2021)

Dune - Sandworm bowel strings octabass


----------



## Aldunate (Sep 10, 2021)

_Maybe you haven’t seen it, but believe us — you’ve heard it._
It's a God library?


----------



## sundrowned (Sep 10, 2021)

Brickwall - the instrument


----------



## Trash Panda (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## thorwald (Sep 10, 2021)

I think it's my neighbor's drill recorded at the edge of silence, just before it woke me up this morning. 😀

Looking forward to it, especially if it's Komplete Kontrol-mapped, or NKS ready.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Sep 10, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> Dune - Sandworm bowel strings octabass


I am all in if it's an octobass


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 10, 2021)

must be
"most deeply sampled, most unique, lush, creative stairwell library to date, that makes Paul very excited."


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 10, 2021)

Now What ?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Sep 10, 2021)

_The OST of "El orfanato" from Fernando Velázquez?




_


----------



## Denkii (Sep 10, 2021)

A library titled "The Wall" and it's a deep sampled EMS VCS3.




The mother of all EVO-Grid pegboards.


----------



## mixedmoods (Sep 10, 2021)

Hmmmm ... Abbey Road Echo Chamber?!


----------



## Jotto (Sep 10, 2021)

Thunder


----------



## tf-drone (Sep 10, 2021)

A brick wall limiter?


----------



## prodigalson (Sep 10, 2021)

This is 100% light coming down the stairs from the control room in Studio 2 at Abbey Road.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 10, 2021)

I can't recall for sure, but weren't they recording some solo/chamber strings at AR-Studio 2 ?


----------



## shropshirelad (Sep 10, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> This is 100% light coming down the stairs from the control room in Studio 2 at Abbey Road.


These stairs.


----------



## Jotto (Sep 10, 2021)

Mellotron?


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 10, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> This is 100% light coming down the stairs from the control room in Studio 2 at Abbey Road.


Holy crap, you win the Detective Of the Year award. Can I hire you to find out if my wife is cheating on me?

Just kidding, she's not cheating on me.

Just kidding, she's not my wife anymore.

Just kidding, she was never my wife, I've never even spoken to her.

Just kidding, I've never spoken to anyone. I'm a dog.

_Woof_


----------



## nolotrippen (Sep 10, 2021)

AndrewS said:


> A deep-sampled stairwell with a litany of stairwell related articulations - you've heard it here first.


I can hear the carpet runner.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Sep 10, 2021)

I have a hunch that Paul’s gonna be very excited!


----------



## Toecutter (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## JDK88 (Sep 10, 2021)

Brick percussion is a bold new direction for instrument sampling.


----------



## Technostica (Sep 10, 2021)

Deeply sampled dog whistles to keep Christian's dog very excited.
The Pro version comes with a squeaky rubber toy in the shape of Paul Thompson, some dog treats and a series of sessions with a dog psychiatrist.
Although why you would want to see a dog pretending to be a psychiatrist I don't know.


----------



## Denkii (Sep 10, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Holy crap, you win the Detective Of the Year award. Can I hire you to find out if my wife is cheating on me?
> 
> Just kidding, she's not cheating on me.
> 
> ...


For all the German people on this forum I have to make this joke:
Vielleicht ist sie gar nicht seine Frau sondern Manuel Neuer.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 10, 2021)

There are known knowns; there are things we know we know. We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns—the ones we don't know we don't know. All I know is Christian's on the edge of excitement.


----------



## osterdamus (Sep 10, 2021)

“We’ve found a box full of empty bottles. We sampled them in the center of a pyramid! 2000 articulations…”


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## jononotbono (Sep 10, 2021)

A deeply sampled library full of foul and vulgar language from Brick Top?


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 10, 2021)

But seriously, a little Photoshop improvement... interestingly, the image file is named "TW_TEASE."


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## MusiquedeReve (Sep 10, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> But seriously, a little Photoshop improvement... interestingly, the image file is named "TW_TEASE."


TW = The Wall?


----------



## Technostica (Sep 10, 2021)

MorphineNoir said:


> TW = The Wall?


The Dark Side of the Moon Composers Toolkit confirmed.​That was recorded at AR.


----------



## emasters (Sep 10, 2021)

Technostica said:


> The Dark Side of the Moon Composers Toolkit confirmed.​That was recorded at AR.


With nine planned expansions, coming soon....


----------



## kevinh (Sep 10, 2021)

TW = Toilet Wall? 
I’ve definitely heard the flushing….

So deeply sampled flushing with state of the art round spiraling robin?


----------



## Getsumen (Sep 10, 2021)

kevinh said:


> TW = Toilet Wall?
> I’ve definitely heard the flushing….
> 
> So deeply sampled flushing with state of the art round spiraling robin?


That joke thread about the lib with round robin flushgato has turned real


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 10, 2021)

Technostica said:


> The Dark Side of the Moon Composers Toolkit confirmed.​That was recorded at AR.


Careful with that axe, Eugene.


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 10, 2021)

AndrewS said:


> A deep-sampled stairwell with a litany of stairwell related articulations - you've heard it here first.


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 10, 2021)

Squidward's deep sampled clarinet?


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Sep 11, 2021)

gotta love the fact that nowadays everynew SFA announcement on VI-Control turns into a challenge on the most creative answer and/or a 'create a meme contest' !


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 11, 2021)

_Maybe you haven’t seen it, but believe us — you’ve heard it. <-- abbey road studio 2 for sure_


----------



## thorwald (Sep 11, 2021)

Fever Phoenix said:


> gotta love the fact that nowadays everynew SFA announcement on VI-Control turns into a challenge on the most creative answer and/or a 'create a meme contest' !


I think having fun is more important these days, so if we can make the SA crew smile, or better yet, make their day, it's worth it. Especially if I receive BBC SO Pro in return 😀

Seriously though, all the work put into this and other libraries is very much appreciated from a company who really makes efforts behind the scenes to make it better for everyone and not just by selling products.

And now that I'm done with unplanned praises, let's look forward to "being excited" 🥂


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 11, 2021)

thorwald said:


> really *makes efforts behind the scenes* to make it *better for everyone* and not just by selling products.


like how? not sure what you mean here.. for it's staff? technological? us customers?


----------



## thorwald (Sep 11, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> like how? not sure what you mean here.. for it's staff? technological? us customers?


Paying royalties, supporting disabled musicians/composers, giving away Everything bundles, creating orchestration-related videos, supporting upcoming artists by publishing their music, etc.

Arguably, some of these can be traced back to product marketing, but most companies rarely do all things listed above.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 11, 2021)

So they finally sampled my voice inside my head telling me “no more sample libraries”. I hope they’ve included earwax filter..


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 11, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> So they finally sampled my voice inside my head telling me “no more sample libraries”. I hope they’ve included earwax filter..


Haha this is the best one yet


----------



## Technostica (Sep 11, 2021)

Hildegard von Bingen Composer Toolkit. 
Recorded at the recently finished Spitfire Abbey, Abbey Road, London. 
Recorded at the edge of sacrilege.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 11, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Hildegard von Bingen Composer Toolkit.
> Recorded at the recently finished Spitfire Abbey, Abbey Road, London.
> Recorded at the edge of sacrilege.


I have to admit, I’d buy this.


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 11, 2021)

As long as it's not recorded in a bunker (looks like it could be), and you know, moves from a few to many players with the mod wheel, I'll buy it!


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 11, 2021)

I see they embrace a quality over quantity approach. Has been a long time since they released a library.
Good attitude!


----------



## lp59burst (Sep 11, 2021)

thorwald said:


> Paying royalties, supporting disabled musicians/composers, giving away Everything bundles, creating orchestration-related videos, supporting upcoming artists by publishing their music, etc.
> 
> Arguably, some of these can be traced back to product marketing, but most companies rarely do all things listed above.


Not to mention Labs, Educational Discounts, and, as you mentioned, the many hours of excellent educational videos they produce for the musical community.

They have one of, if not thee, most diverse offerings of VI's found anywhere. Everything from the fabulous free Labs VI's all the way to the "_Everything Bundle_" and all points in between.


----------



## Krayh (Sep 11, 2021)

As long as it is recorded over the edge of loudness and its not going to be a game changer im in!


----------



## Vik (Sep 12, 2021)

‘Coming soon’. Is this site slowly debeloping into a shopping mall where they don’t evev want to tell us what they want us to buy?
I spend less time here than I used to do, and thats because of all those threads that only exist in order to announce that someone is about to announce something - a toral waste if time.


----------



## CT (Sep 12, 2021)

Well, no one is _making_ you look at those threads....


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 12, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> As long as it's not recorded in a bunker (looks like it could be), and you know, moves from a few to many players with the mod wheel, I'll buy it!


As one of the demo writers summarized it: “instant Karma”.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 12, 2021)

*Announcing… 4’33”*

_Finally, Spitfire Audio has moved beyond the Edge of Silence to… 

Silence Itself!

Inspired by the revolutionary work of John Cage._

Best,

Geoff


----------



## thorwald (Sep 12, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> *Announcing… 4’33”*
> 
> _Finally, Spitfire Audio has moved beyond the Edge of Silence to…
> 
> ...


I would sell all my sample libraries for that. Been looking for a 4’33 library for ages, but nobody seems to have the expertise to make it. It has to be very intimate, you see, so it needs a very complex microphone array, not to mention that the added reverb needs to be exquisite, otherwise it'd be very hard to mix with other instruments. Legato and round robins are just a bonus, maybe with a bit of tape saturation to bring out the transients and have that vintage feel.


----------



## Guffy (Sep 12, 2021)

4'33 at Abbey Road 1 wouldn't be a bad idea. I also wouldn't complain if they accidentally captured a massive sine sweep during the performance.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 14, 2021)

Checking their Facebook feed, it looks like it's going to be a new Spitfire Originals Library. Sept. 16th.


----------



## ism (Sep 14, 2021)

Hope it's got flautando in it.


----------



## RogiervG (Sep 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Checking their Facebook feed, it looks like it's going to be a new Spitfire Originals Library. Sept. 16th.








Me neither Paul, me Neither...


----------



## AndyP (Sep 14, 2021)

Since this is a commercial thread I will not say anything negative about Spitfire for once.

It occurs to me that I have to wipe the stairs.


----------



## derschoenekarsten (Sep 15, 2021)

So, tomorrow's the 16th and the anticipation here is palpable...

Based on the recent IG trailer, I'm gonna go with "Paul's Prepared Piano". Base layer is a grand, with additional mallet and string/guitar layers. Presumably all recorded in AR.


----------



## TomislavEP (Sep 16, 2021)

Always looking forward to a new Originals release. The almost perfect ratio of quality, features, and price. Since I'm on a tight budget for a while now, just what I need to expand my toolkit further.


----------



## chrisr (Sep 16, 2021)

I can't believe I'm joining in with this nonsense. Procrastination to the nth degree... but...

AR ST2 List a Wurlitzer as part of the studio inventory.


----------



## Loerpert (Sep 16, 2021)

chrisr said:


> I can't believe I'm joining in with this nonsense. Procrastination to the nth degree... but...
> 
> AR ST2 List a Wurlitzer as part of the studio inventory.



Agreed, I can't really get hyped about something if I don't know what it is. Still I enjoy the crazy funny stuff that everyone comes up with.


----------



## constaneum (Sep 16, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> Me neither Paul, me Neither...


Whenever it comes to the announcement of another Originals, this is precisely me. I'm only excited with their flagships.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 16, 2021)

Perhaps we're taking about two separate releases here? I get the impression that the incoming PT Originals library is something put together in his (new) home studio, rather than Abbey Road.



constaneum said:


> Whenever it comes to the announcement of another Originals, this is precisely me. I'm only excited with their flagships.


I use my "Originals" hoard as much as my more expensive Spitfire purchases. Love 'em.



chrisr said:


> I can't believe I'm joining in with this nonsense. Procrastination to the nth degree... but...
> 
> AR ST2 List a Wurlitzer as part of the studio inventory.


Haha, I know the feeling. "TW" = The Whirly?


----------



## davinwv (Sep 16, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> Perhaps we're taking about two separate releases here? I get the impression that the incoming PT Originals library is something put together in his (new) home studio, rather than Abbey Road.
> 
> 
> I use my "Originals" hoard as much as my more expensive Spitfire purchases. Love 'em.
> ...


I'm a bit addicted to Wurly libraries. The Wurlitzer is one of my favorite keyboard sounds, and I own a 200a.

A proper Spitfire Wurly would be an insta-buy for me!


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Quanah (Sep 16, 2021)

Seeing as the only tease for Studio 2, that I'm aware of, revealed a session with a quintet... I'm going with that. Hoping.


----------



## Alchemedia (Sep 16, 2021)

Bman70 said:


>


*All proceeds donated to charity.* 100% of proceeds from sales of the library will be donated to Blueprint for All — supporting young people from disadvantaged backgrounds in the UK (fka The Stephen Lawrence Charitable Trust).


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 16, 2021)

Oh so the new Originals isn't the "coming soon" pangolin thing. OK so that probably will be a new Abbey Road... although it seems odd they would tease Abbey Road when everyone already knows about it.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 16, 2021)

Bman70 said:


> Oh so the new Originals isn't the "coming soon" pangolin thing. OK so that probably will be a new Abbey Road... although it seems odd they would tease Abbey Road when everyone already knows about it.


Yes, a bit confusing. So, there is a second release "coming soon" from AR-2. Hopefully it's the Strings they showed in the video for a few seconds above.


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 16, 2021)

Holy crap that's an epic video. Even the ending "And we haven't forgotten about Studio Two (*dramatic drop*)". Good stuff. 5:25 for those that want to jump straight to it.

Super excited for a tiny chamber ensemble. Or (_dare I say it? No, I shan't get excited_) a string quartet.


----------



## Bman70 (Sep 16, 2021)

Where's High Strings of Myth and Legend for AR1


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 16, 2021)

Quanah said:


> Seeing as the only tease for Studio 2, that I'm aware of, revealed a session with a quintet... I'm going with that. Hoping.



I only noticed a quartet until I read your post and then saw the 5th member somewhat hidden in the top right. Well spotted!


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 16, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> I only noticed a quartet until I read your post and then saw the 5th member somewhat hidden in the top right. Well spotted!


Ya, there's a Vb in the usual Vc position, then Vc to the right.

Sacconi was a missed opportunity. SF really needs to do a proper classical quartet. Insta-buy when they do.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 16, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Ya, there's a Vb in the usual Vc position, then Vc to the right.
> 
> Sacconi was a missed opportunity. SF really needs to do a proper classical quartet. Insta-buy when they do.


Yes, and hopefully they will not decide to skip the Stacc. articulations.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Sep 28, 2021)

Strange. It’s not like Spitfire to announce an upcoming release and then not follow through... 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## rottoy (Sep 28, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Strange. It’s not like Spitfire to announce an upcoming release and then not follow through...
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


You seem to be taking this with Grace.


----------



## Denkii (Sep 28, 2021)

They just want a piece of that cinesamples cake.
Can't let them have all of it.


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 28, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Strange. It’s not like Spitfire to announce an upcoming release and then not follow through...
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


They often release at the end/beginning of the month, so I anticipate a release very soon!


----------



## robgb (Sep 28, 2021)

A fart?


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 28, 2021)

robgb said:


> A fart?


That often happens when you get VERY EXCITED!


----------



## AllanH (Sep 29, 2021)

Don't they typically release on Thursdays? It's always interesting to see what Spitfire releases.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Sep 29, 2021)

robgb said:


> A fart?











About time: A pedal that makes your guitar fart - Alan Cross


Guitarists love their effects pedals. There are thousands to choose from, each promising to give you an extra edge when it comes to finding that perfect




www.ajournalofmusicalthings.com


----------



## stargazer (Sep 29, 2021)

Is it curated?


----------



## k-tronix (Sep 30, 2021)

stargazer said:


> Is it curated?


Yes, and bespoke


----------



## Denkii (Sep 30, 2021)

Possibly game changing


----------



## alcorey (Sep 30, 2021)

Hopefully it'll come out before going to bed with wifey


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 30, 2021)

alcorey said:


> Hopefully it'll come out before going to bed with wifey


Please tell me you got some sleep! Lol


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Sep 30, 2021)

alcorey said:


> Hopefully it'll come out before going to bed with wifey


that was more than I wanted to know


----------



## alcorey (Oct 1, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Please tell me you got some sleep! Lol


I did! (not sure about wifey though  )


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 1, 2021)

alcorey said:


> I did! (not sure about wifey though  )


She's too busy wondering where all the money's going 😂


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 1, 2021)

@alcorey i didn't mean anything by that, just joking about having such an expensive hobby.


----------



## alcorey (Oct 1, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> @alcorey i didn't mean anything by that, just joking about having such an expensive hobby.


No offense taken at all  .... I was just responding to the fact that she probably IS wondering where the money goes ( I have to work harder at covering my tracks than I actually do working for the money!! )


----------



## Denkii (Oct 1, 2021)

Relationship goals.
There's so much this place can teach me.

Seriously though spitfire what's up...even if some hiccups occured during whatever you wanted to promote and the timeline got screwed, I expected you guys to be the ones who just keep teasing with more zero info posts/pics/whatever until it's done.
No one would have noticed a difference compared to any of your other releases.
You guys ok over there? :/


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 2, 2021)

No news from Spitfire, No SINE update, no new OT libraries optimised for SINE player….it will be a heavy weekend. Bring forth the cream cakes and strong coffee.


----------



## Bman70 (Oct 3, 2021)

It was a deep sampled pangolin and they got mad that I guessed, and canceled it. Sorry everybody.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 3, 2021)

OleJoergensen said:


> No news from Spitfire, No SINE update, no new OT libraries optimised for SINE player….it will be a heavy weekend. Bring forth the cream cakes and strong coffee.


But Stratus is the new Spitfire library of the month!


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 3, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> But Stratus is the new Spitfire library of the month!


Q. Do you think you can compose something with Stratus that doesn't sound like OA wrote it?


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 3, 2021)

alcorey said:


> No offense taken at all  .... I was just responding to the fact that she probably IS wondering where the money goes ( I have to work harder at covering my tracks than I actually do working for the money!! )


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 3, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> Q. Do you think you can compose something with Stratus that doesn't sound like OA wrote it?


If I can't, I was thinking of taking the stage name Oliver Arnolds and doing tribute shows throughout the country  

Tbh I'm not all that familiar with his work, but so far there seems to be a lot to the library so it should be fun trying to come up with something original!


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Oct 4, 2021)

Spitfire Team said:


> _Maybe you haven’t seen it, but believe us..._​


_...you never will!_


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 6, 2021)

Coming Soon ?


----------



## Wolf68 (Oct 7, 2021)

tc9000 said:


>


I think he is right. early reflection is very important for a realistic room/instrument body experience...


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 7, 2021)

well.. "Coming soon..." is a relative thing. it's just a month ago they posted it. (well allmost)
So... it might be for the BF/Christmas sale (suprise launch e.g.)


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 8, 2021)

I finally figured it out!

Spitfire is about to release an update of one of Aesop's Fables:

_The Boy Who Cried Wolf_, version 2.0.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 8, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> well.. "Coming soon..." is a relative thing.


LOL... Especially if you go by Orchestral Tools Measurements of Soon, they have set a new standard for 'soon' .


----------



## FireGS (Oct 9, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> LOL... Especially if you go by Orchestral Tools Measurements of Soon, they have set a new standard for 'soon' .


Don't you mean Sonokinetic? >_>


----------



## Oxytoxine (Oct 9, 2021)

What you guys don't realize is that this Soon lib has so many round robins that every Soon is a bit different 😁 

I love the sound of Soon and am interested in this Soon lib, but only if it has polyphonic legato, 17 velocity layers, and a lookahead feature - so when I put on a negative track delay, Soon becomes now. I will report how it sounds from the wormhole that this creates in the time-space continuum - if I survive the black hole that this creates in my wallet.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 9, 2021)

Loïc D said:


> Dune - Sandworm bowel strings octabass


Darude - Sandstorm on a Brown 5 String Octavia bass


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 9, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Don't you mean Sonokinetic? >_>


LOL.. Yeah, I should have given them the honorary mention as well.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 9, 2021)

How many times do we have to be disappointed by how long "soon" is before we start to think... Maybe WE'RE the problem and should adjust our expectations? Crazy talk! Lmao


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 9, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> How many times do we have to be disappointed by how long "soon" is before we start to think... Maybe WE'RE the problem and should adjust our expectations? Crazy talk! Lmao


No. The insipid, teasing marketing is the problem.


----------



## Casiquire (Oct 9, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> No. The insipid, teasing marketing is the problem.


We don't have to like it, but it is what it is. When teasing and "soon" comes out, we should keep in the back of our minds that it might be a year


----------



## alcorey (Oct 9, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> We don't have to like it, but it is what it is. When teasing and "soon" comes out, we should keep in the back of our minds that it might be a year


Soonokinetic is coming though


----------



## Batrawi (Oct 9, 2021)

The only developer you could enjoy their teasers more than their libraries themselves!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 13, 2021)

Perhaps this thread was created for the announcement of a new Abbey Road One Film Scoring Selection? At any rate, Spitfire has a launch premiere set for tomorrow (October 14, 2021) on YouTube:




Best,

Geoff


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 13, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Perhaps this thread was created for the announcement of a new Abbey Road One Film Scoring Selection? At any rate, Spitfire has a launch premiere set for tomorrow (October 14, 2021) on YouTube:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



naaah..


----------



## blaggins (Oct 14, 2021)

I just saw an ad for it on here, clicked it (as you do) and the product page doesn't exist yet. Oopsie poopsie  Very "Harry Potter"-esque teaser that Paul did, sounds lovely!


----------



## OleJoergensen (Oct 14, 2021)

The demo sounds great, wonderful room sound!


----------



## szczaw (Oct 14, 2021)

The more, the merrier !


----------



## ism (Oct 14, 2021)

More evidence that you can never have too many clarinet libraries. 

Lucie's demo is particularly cool.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 14, 2021)

Evans said:


> Is the discounted bundle new?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$245 for AROOF plus all expansions or $449 for AROOF without expansions.

Tough call for those getting in now.


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 14, 2021)

Anyone else seeing these prices? 199 for AROOF and 399 for the collection?


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 14, 2021)

Doesn’t work in the actual cart though. 🥲


----------



## Evans (Oct 14, 2021)

Showed up in the cart properly discounted for me earlier. I have AR1OF but not any Selections, and saw a savings of $73.78 than if I bought the five Selections separately.


----------



## blaggins (Oct 14, 2021)

Evans said:


> Showed up in the cart properly discounted for me earlier. I have AR1OF but not any Selections, and saw a savings of $73.78 than if I bought the five Selections separately.


I see the same thing. I'm wondering about that "Abbey Road One: The Collection". Are they signaling that they are done adding expansions? Seems somewhat "final" to bundle them together as there is no verbiage that the -30% discount for the collection is a temporary thing, seems like they are implying that the collection is here to stay as a long-term offer. Or... if they add more expansions does the collection keep growing? And I think possibly the more interesting question, is this new collection going to be a part of any black friday promos?


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 14, 2021)

I see 199 for AROOF on my phone but 449 on my computer. Logged in on both.


----------



## Germain B (Oct 14, 2021)

I own only Abbey Road One Foundation, and the price for The Collection (in my case, the 5 expansions) is 179€, instead of 5x49€ = 245€.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 14, 2021)

time for the modular orchestra..


----------



## Henu (Oct 14, 2021)

This sounds way too good to just skip "because real orchestration doesn't blablabla".


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 14, 2021)

Henu said:


> This sounds way too good to just skip "because real orchestration doesn't blablabla".


uuuh... ok..  (not sure what you trying to say)


----------



## Henu (Oct 14, 2021)

Pre-orchestrated sections was my point.


----------



## Trash Panda (Oct 14, 2021)

tpoots said:


> I see the same thing. I'm wondering about that "Abbey Road One: The Collection". Are they signaling that they are done adding expansions?


Considering that the bundle page says "The Collection brings together Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations and all Selections released *so far*" I doubt it.


----------



## blaggins (Oct 14, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Considering that the bundle page says "The Collection brings together Abbey Road One: Orchestral Foundations and all Selections released *so far*" I doubt it.


Good catch.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 14, 2021)

tpoots said:


> Are they signaling that they are done adding expansions?


There will be 10 expansions


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 2, 2021)

I wonder what happened to the September teaser for this Abbey Road Two library... False alarm I guess?!


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 2, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> I wonder what happened to the September teaser for this Abbey Road Two library... False alarm I guess?!


@Denkii figured it out a few pages back.



Denkii said:


> They just want a piece of that cinesamples cake.
> Can't let them have all of it.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 9, 2021)

Hmm...




Best,

Geoff


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 9, 2021)

Geoff Grace said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ecstatica was one of the best games of all time and probably birthed the survival horror genre...but that would make spitfire late by a month and deranged to release something like that this close for Christmas.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 9, 2021)

Noise? WTH does this have to do with Abbey Road? SF has lost the thread on this thread.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 9, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Ecstatica was one of the best games of all time and probably birthed the survival horror genre...but that would make spitfire late by a month and deranged to release something like that this close for Christmas.


Don’t you mean Axemas?


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 9, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Don’t you mean Axemas?


No but after looking that one up that would be more appropriate haha.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Nov 9, 2021)

Jeremy Morgan said:


> Ecstatica was one of the best games of all time and probably birthed the survival horror genre...but that would make spitfire late by a month and deranged to release something like that this close for Christmas.


It's odd but they did release Darkstar's Haunted House in November last year.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 9, 2021)

dunamisstudio said:


> It's odd but they did release Darkstar's Haunted House in November last year.


Maybe you are on to something on that note. Besides Halloween wasn't that far away and it looks very solstice-ish dark in theme.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Nov 9, 2021)

Actually here is a better clue



SA Recordings present a new EP and sample library from the acclaimed experimental cellist and composer, Mabe Fratti and multidisciplinary experimental artist and musician Concepción Huerta. Estática is a four track EP which effortlessly transposes between light and dark, electronic and biotic sounds.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 9, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> Noise? WTH does this have to do with Abbey Road? SF has lost the thread on this thread.


My bad... I thought SF posted this in the thread.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 9, 2021)

LamaRose said:


> My bad... I thought SF posted this in the thread.


Nope. They’re still off somewhere eating what’s left of CineSample’s failed teaser cake.


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 9, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Nope. They’re still off somewhere eating what’s left of CineSample’s failed teaser cake.


The teaser was for the increased prices. $$$$$urprise!


----------



## chrisr (Nov 16, 2021)

So it's a couple of months since the teaser with nothing in the way of follow up - guessing that whatever it was it's been pulled, at least for the time being?


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Nov 16, 2021)

chrisr said:


> So it's a couple of months since the teaser with nothing in the way of follow up - guessing that whatever it was it's been pulled, at least for the time being?


I thought they had already released whatever this was for?


----------



## chrisr (Nov 16, 2021)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I thought they had already released whatever this was for?


Don't think so - not that I've been looking too hard. Can anyone confirm what it was?


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 16, 2021)

chrisr said:


> Don't think so - not that I've been looking too hard. Can anyone confirm what it was?


It was a library confirming that it's a bad idea to do tease-based marketing, no matter how good it may feel to your marketing department.


----------



## chrisr (Nov 16, 2021)

ok... reading between the very faint lines ... no product. I'll pop back after Christmas.


----------



## mixedmoods (Nov 16, 2021)

Hmmm ... Maybe this would be an appropriate moment for the @Spitfire Team to comment or give us at least another hint? #worthtrying


----------



## Robert_G (Nov 16, 2021)

Is this more of "Something beautiful is coming in May"?
Oh wait.....wrong company.


----------



## Roy V (Nov 16, 2021)

leaked info: Banshee Epic Strings


----------



## EwigWanderer (Nov 16, 2021)

Looks like it’s a room tone library. With and without a mysterious light beam. Maybe there will be a corner mic position just under the mysterious light source so we can have more hum to the sound. 

There should be an option to include that sound were they click the light on and off with multiple round robins.


----------



## Frederick (Nov 16, 2021)

At the time I figured this thread was a teaser for the Originals Media Toolkit. Did I miss something?


----------



## ism (Nov 16, 2021)

Frederick said:


> Did I miss something?


The picture is Abby Road studio Two


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 16, 2021)

chrisr said:


> So it's a couple of months since the teaser with nothing in the way of follow up - guessing that whatever it was it's been pulled, at least for the time being?


Yeah, logical best guess. It happens..


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 16, 2021)

EwigWanderer said:


> Looks like it’s a room tone library. With and without a mysterious light beam. Maybe there will be a corner mic position just under the mysterious light source so we can have more hum to the sound.
> 
> There should be an option to include that sound were they click the light on and off with multiple round robins.


Come on, man. N already has that.


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Nov 16, 2021)

They found the missing forte brass samples in BBC?


----------



## EwigWanderer (Nov 17, 2021)

nolotrippen said:


> Come on, man. N already has that.


Yeah I know. I got N but after a while like five minutes it decided to upload it self back to home. I wasn’t worthy enough for N.


----------



## mixedmoods (Dec 2, 2021)

Ok, so something is happening ...


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 2, 2021)

"spitfireaudio​Some of the world’s most legendary artists have walked through these iconic doors, and now they are opening for you one more time. *Stay tuned for our next major release with @abbeyroadstudios coming soon. **"*

Now, I'm very excited  

Major Release is a key word !


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Dec 2, 2021)

John Williams Symphony Orchestra?


----------



## al_net77 (Dec 2, 2021)

JYS

John & Yoko Sleighbells


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 2, 2021)

Ringo Star drums ARO Originals release.


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 2, 2021)

Seeing as the .jpeg says TW. I'm guessing the product will be called, "The Wall". A brick wall of sound, might be the hint?


----------



## José Herring (Dec 2, 2021)

al_net77 said:


> JYS
> 
> John & Yoko Sleighbells


Personally I'm looking forward to the Yoko vocal library.


----------



## Jotto (Dec 2, 2021)

The Wurlitzer?


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 2, 2021)

MusicIstheBest said:


> John Williams Symphony Orchestra?


LSO in Abbey Road. Take my money now.. thanks.


----------



## Gauss (Dec 2, 2021)

TW probably means "Studio TWo". My bet is a Studio Production Toolkit similar to LA Sessions from OT.


----------



## chrisav (Dec 2, 2021)

TW = Trigger Warning, referring to the contents of the comment section when it's announced


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 2, 2021)

Abbey Road: Abbey Road. SF's take on EW Fab Four. This one including strings and maybe some kind of vocals. Possibly album-concentric... aka AR or Sgt Pepper's.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 2, 2021)

Epic Cowbells !


----------



## GMT (Dec 2, 2021)

Instruments are as follows:
Studio 2 Legendary ambience - complete silence with legatos
Studio 2 Pretty well-known edge of silence - almost silent. Maybe a bit of rustling newspaper. (longs only)
Studio 2 The Doors - Legendary Abbey Road doors ( closed and open )
Bonus 1 - Cheeky parp - Specially curated by Bob, the cleaning guy, after a large curry. (Includes new legato squeaky portamento articulation)
Bonus 2 - Modular synth background hum (with tape effects)
Available with 398 mic positions including close, tree, decca, and somewhere down the hall by the coffee machine. (4.7TB download)


----------



## MaxOctane (Dec 2, 2021)

_Contemporary Beatles Toolkit_

I'm calling it.


----------



## Trash Panda (Dec 3, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Seeing as the .jpeg says TW. I'm guessing the product will be called, "The Wall". A brick wall of sound, might be the hint?


Ooh, a Mob Heet/Mark Henry collab? I’m in!


----------



## MarcusD (Dec 3, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Ooh, a Mob Heet/Mark Henry collab? I’m in!


Im expecting the teaser trailer to be Chris Jerico breaking down The Wall, then Paul and Christian bursting through in D-generation X lycra, yelling profanities and making aggressive hand gestures.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Dec 3, 2021)

Mysterious Yawning -library.
Includes
sustain vib and non-vib
Shorts (yawn suddenly ended by hit on the head)
Tremolo
And our special Flautando Yawn

As a special bonus we recorded a bunch of polite coughing by famous butler’s.


----------



## roman_o (Dec 3, 2021)

Few days ago, on the AR1 Complete Collection product page there was mention of "romantic" high strings film scoring selection. Now it is gone.


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 4, 2021)

roman_o said:


> Few days ago, on the AR1 Complete Collection product page there was mention of "romantic" high strings film scoring selection. Now it is gone.


If you mean this, its on the AROOF page, not the collection page. But it’s been there all since day one.


----------



## Go To 11 (Dec 4, 2021)

mybadmemory said:


> If you mean this, its on the AROOF page, not the collection page. But it’s been there all since day one.


But as we know that’s a Studio One release, and this is Studio Two…


----------



## mybadmemory (Dec 4, 2021)

Go To 11 said:


> But as we know that’s a Studio One release, and this is Studio Two…


I know. I wasn’t implying that this would be the upcoming release. Just commented on that the text I think Roman referred to was still around.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Dec 4, 2021)

Christian's Fart Hammers - Aperture Edition. With the Pro version you get 4 extra mic positions ("Colonoscopy", "In the bowl", "Bowl Tree" and "Door half-closed Surround"), plus some really nice additional mixes by Jake Jackson and Junkie XL. Recorded at Air Studios, of course. The Pro version will set you back another 500 bucks, but hey - you want to be a serious composer, right?


----------



## M_Helder (Dec 4, 2021)

GMT said:


> Instruments are as follows:
> Studio 2 Legendary ambience - complete silence with legatos
> Studio 2 Pretty well-known edge of silence - almost silent. Maybe a bit of rustling newspaper. (longs only)
> Studio 2 The Doors - Legendary Abbey Road doors ( closed and open )
> ...


Thanks. I hate it. 
Too long to scroll through all the mics.


----------



## SZK-Max (Dec 4, 2021)

Abbey Road:Total War


----------

